

Three Weeks Before Vladimir Nabokov's Lolita, There Was Dorothy Parker's - danso
http://www.vulture.com/2013/11/dorothy-parker-and-vladimir-nabokov-lolita.html

======
jfb
I will take this opportunity, as I take even more tenuous ones, to pimp Mary
McCarthy's review of _Pale Fire_ (my favorite book), which is an act of the
creative spirit almost as stunning as Nabokov's original:

[http://innerlea.com/aulit/paleFire/notes/mccarthy.html](http://innerlea.com/aulit/paleFire/notes/mccarthy.html)

------
xelipe
Hollywood has a lot of stories like this, for recent example this year saw two
movies about the White House being taken over by terrorist, Olympus Has Fallen
and White House Down.

